# Downhill Jerk



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

You know I have always had a pretty much live and let live attitude towards all the various segments of our sport and have never really had a problem with anybody on two wheels on the trail.

Until this past weekend. See for yourself.
http://www.mountainbikebill.com/videos/DownhillJerk.wmv

This kind of crap gives us all a bad name with the people we have to share the trail with.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

so, i'm guessing the DH guy was doing the yelling? If so , yeah, that was pretty lame.


xx


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

He's one of the Homers! Post this on the Turner board and see if we can get a name!

As an aside, you know what I've been appreciating lately? At a playground one can see dozens of little kids running full-speed every which direction, and I've never seen a collision or anyone having right-of-way issues, even when crowded (such as last week when I watched six kids passing each other in one of those narrow tunnel thingies). They seem to just flow around one another so they can keep playing. We get more rigid both in body and mind as we age, hey?

In that vid, who was yelling, "Yield...?"

Kinda looks like Pete actually.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

he aint no downhiller, dun try to pin that guy on DH riders  

what a looser, how is it the right of way ?

you have to admit...thats just funny. if someone gets that upset.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL... 

i think i will try that tactic next time. "Yeild muthafcker yeild, I have the right of way!"

wonderful trail manners. what trail is that by the way?

funny that it is a homer too!


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, F bomb's coming down the hill. I've never seen that before and I hope I never will. What a jerk, 100% bonafide jerk. He could have asked nicely and I'm sure he would have gotten his way still.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

You should've pushed him over.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe not a downhiller per se but rather someone who thinks because he has limited skills and is going downhill he is granted some special right of way. But if he tells me I'm a m.f then I think I need to chase him down and make him taste some of that nice rock while getting a lecture on etiquette (some just need it force-fed).


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

_Hook line and sinker_. Funny stuff Bill! 

But yeah, those Homers really are jerks. I have a suspicion though that it wasn't really an issue of giving way, but the homer instinct took over and he had to make sure he got himself in the video&#8230;


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

The worrisome thing is not that he's a jerk to other bikers, but that he probably does the same thing to hikers and equestrians, thus putting trail access for all MTB'rs at risk. It takes just one guy like that to make otherwise friendly hikers into a Vandeman.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I always thoough it was general Knowlege that you give way to the assending rider. But still to be so impatient as to let loose with expletives with out provocation like that is just totally rude. My guess is that he dosn't make many friends out on a ride. If that were me I'd pull over and see if the climbing guy could clean the pinch. Stop and chat while whe watched the other guy at the bottom have a go. He reminds me of those guys that ,when they come off they pick up thir bike and throw it and chuck a tanti and blame the bike, the rock the bush and the wild life for something that was their own stupid fault.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

nevermind. already been said.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

The fact of the matter is, regardless if he is a Homer, he's an a-hole and has no respect whatsoever. 

I've ridden with guys like that and a few of us will wait until we get up into the isolated shuttle spot before letting him know we are going to take his ass to the tree line if he doesn't stop.


----------



## luffy (Nov 15, 2005)

*defination of DH*

after reading this post, I was expecting to see somebody on a full blown DH rig, with 3" tires and 20" of suspension flatten a xc rider as well as a kitten. Since when does a guy a 6" travel bike with a jacked seat and clipless pedals count as a downhill rider. You classifying this ******* (who obvviously has no trail manners) as a downhill rider just perpetuates the stereotype of what cross country riders think downhillers are.

On the whole, I've encountered more problems with stuck-up xc pricks then with guys down the shuttle runs. Granted, I myself ride 90% xc on a 6" travel bike, and I by no means consider myself a downhiller, but I still think this should be trail etiquette issue, not some DH vs. XC battle

Adam


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*It's a joke, right?*

You have to say that this is your friend just putting it on eh. If not, that attitude could get the guy pretty hurt by some people i know or anyone who is not up for that kind of talk on the trail. What's up with that right of way BS? Know the biking ethics.
Edit: is it really the rider coming down yelling the yeild?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

E ! said:


> You have to say that this is your friend just putting it on eh. If not, that attitude could get the guy pretty hurt by some people i know or anyone who is not up for that kind of talk on the trail. What's up with that right of way BS? Know the biking ethics.
> Edit: is it really the rider coming down yelling the yeild?


To add to that, I guess my only question is how and why were you filming at that exact same moment


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

lol wheres the DH part of that bike? i see a XC bike.

also, you should have called his stupid punk ass out, i have no patience for those types, they only learn by knockout.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

It may be just me but right where the guy stalls for a second it looks like there was a short cut to his right that would have let him get to the bottom pretty quick without being a jackass. I agree, should have dismounted him off his steed. Now he figures he got away with it and he will do it many more times. That is till someone decides to not put up with that language.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice Bill, good stuff! That guy coming down has some sick freeriding skillz and should have the right of way anywhere in my book.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

That really was the DH rider saying that? And you guys didn't know each other? I'm confused...why didn't y'all follow him down to the obvious trailhead, and give him a little 'what for'? 
I am truly confused. I could see if the uphill posse was ragging, but that dude going 2 miles an hr. downhill? Eh?


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

That video was no good, you cant even tell whos saying what.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Who actually had the 'right of way?'


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thats not a downhiller... just one of those xc guys which dogonfr tells me so much about...


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

*PleaAASSse*

Sounds like your making a mountain out of a mole hill. Can`t beleave you even bothered posting this. Do us a favour, get a beer, put your feet up and let the good times roll.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

okay ive only watched it on silent but seeing as the guy going downhill is only going about 2mph i dont see what the big problem is, even if he shouts yeild it`s only to another rider


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

*Trail Etiquette*

I started back into cycling May of this year. I started researching trails and such and also read up on proper trail etiquette. I make it my priority to practice that while I am riding and teach it to my young uns when they ride with me.

I tell them stop riding on the left part of the trail, smile and say hi to everyone you meet up with, let them know you are coming up from the back and passing on the left, etc etc. It would be nice if everyone practiced good trail etiquette so everyone can fully enjoy the trails.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

I could understand being excitable if you're going downhill at 15+ miles an hour
but this guy was crawling along on what appeared to be an XC bike maybe 
doing 4-5 miles an hour.

Idiots are everywhere.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I think they were all together and he was just jacking around.

I swear he looks like Pete.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> I think they were all together and he was just jacking around.


Yeah, I think someone just went on a fishing expedition and caught themselves a whole mess o fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

i think most homers act that way with their friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

BobRocket said:


> Who actually had the 'right of way?'


Uphill rider has the right of way unles you are on a roadcut, in which case oustide rider has right of way. Lots of sites have this info.

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/goodies/courtesy.htm

Umm, just cause the guy is riding a 5 Spot with a gravity dropper don't make him a Homer (and certainly not a DH'er) -- So don't bother trolling this to the Homer board looking for a response.

But yeah, the guy is/was a jerk, and I would have chased him down and told him so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

i think it is the official Homer jersey that gives away his Homer status.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

mechmann_mtb said:


> i think it is the official Homer jersey that gives away his Homer status.


What's a "Homer"?

-p


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

That sucks. Everytime I am coming down a hill and move over for an uphill rider, they are astonsished and thank me professely. Most people must not realized the proper etique.

If you think biking is hard to grasp try surfing. There are all sorts of weird rules on who gets the right to stand up on the wave.That sucks. Every time I am coming downhill and move over for an uphill rider, they are astonished and thank me profusely. It doesn't matter if I am on my DH or AM bike. Most people must not realized the proper etiquette.

If you think biking is hard to grasp try surfing. There are all sorts of weird rules on who gets the right to stand up on the wave.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

nagaradama...

i think you are stuck in a loop

i think you are stuck in a loop  

pahearn...

a "Homer" is one who subscribes to the gospel of "Turner". it is a religious sect known for their tenacity and zeal. often accompanied by an over active sense of entitlement. they often travel in packs. if you do not ride a Turner you may be excommunicated.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

lol, if someone yelled at me like that I wouldn't get out of the way just on principle.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mechmann_mtb said:


> nagaradama...
> 
> i think you are stuck in a loop
> 
> ...


Don't forget to mention their love of donuts!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

this threads about to get good...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

it doesn't get interesting till somebody mentions the single pivot suspension design (TNT)


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

tnt sucks, haha


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

bushing's too!!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Hey slow speed, everyone hanging around and no one got hurt.

I bet they are hoser's not horner's

By the way, right of way is a poor way to look at trail riding , in boating everyone has a responsibility to avoid collisions.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez I've never seen so many fat Turner riders in one area - I'd be afraid they'ed eat me or something.

Bill PM me on that trail please.


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

At least your trails aren't covered in ice and snow. 

Funny video though, does he let out that last string after saying something about the video camera? Strange that he could be in such a foul mood while on a bike ride. Seems pretty fishy. 

Also, I don't fully believe or practice the yielding to uphill riders thing. I yield to downhill riders when they are going fast around here, and general others do the same for me. Hikers and equestrians are an entirely different story.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

It ain't about bein a homer any more that what brand of shoes he was wearing. 

If some jerk yelled out and demanded I yield, I would have... I would have yielded my foot right into his front wheel. Well that's a bit extreme but right of way can be a matter of POV. When I ride whomever is on the hill first gets first passage unless a decender crests the peak with too much mo' to make stopping practical.

A jerk is a jerk. Group assumptions based on individual actions isn't much better.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

That pic is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Play chicken and see who yields first.


----------



## artsn (Jun 22, 2004)

*Definitely a homer jersey*

A group of guys got together and made those jerseys. Someone has to know who he is, I just hope I see him on the trail.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Not everyone who bought a jersey is in that pic. There were _dozens _more who weren't even there.
I can't hear the audio for the shot but someone said he who demanded Yield was the climber? From the vid alone it's hard to tell ROW. But when there's an issue it's better not to just keep rolling.

Edit the climber was halfway. The right thing to do is to let him finish his climb. I can't say when the decender saw him but, I would have stopped at the top if I saw him from there. I still would have been offended by sombody shouting "yield". Sorta sounds like "Heel!"


----------



## 5spotfirefighter (Sep 13, 2006)

Best Option:
Get a job where can ride during the weekdays and not have to deal with the weekend warriors. It's so nice when you have the trail to yourself.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Nat said:


> As an aside, you know what I've been appreciating lately? At a playground one can see dozens of little kids running full-speed every which direction, and I've never seen a collision or anyone having right-of-way issues, even when crowded (such as last week when I watched six kids passing each other in one of those narrow tunnel thingies). They seem to just flow around one another so they can keep playing. We get more rigid both in body and mind as we age, hey?


when it's raining I sometimes take my daughter to a mall with an indoor playground. It's usually packed, and it's amazing how few incidents there are. When kids pile up on the slide, they usually just start playing "piles of kids sliding together". Most of the time they don't even talk to each other, just laugh and bounce around.

It is easy to flow around each other and pile up on each other when you weigh 40 pounds.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

jugdish said:


> That pic is freakin' hilarious!


One guy on his knees in front of a bunch of smiling guys??? Is that how you get in that group?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Clearly he was concerned that he couldn't pull up in time with his new TNT rear end.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sure I speak for all Homers when I say that lesser riders just need to learn to get out of the way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL @ cutthroat!!!!


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

cutthroat said:


> I'm sure I speak for all Homers when I say that lesser riders just need to learn to get out of the way.


To add to Cutthroat's statement, since all you 29'er riders have such superior climbing skills, you all should get the phuck out of the way when a homer is descending. Restarting your climb is no big deal to you, right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

now to be totally fair, the climber in the video was riding 26" wheels. i am surprised he made it that far up the hill!!!! 


i just roll over the 26" homers with my big wheels. 


the Homer in the video was just worried i think. he had maxed out his 2 second track standing ability! no dabs! hahahaha


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Hey Mechmann, I was just over in the intense forum, and saw the pics you posted of you riding your socom. That must be a sweet ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

mechmann_mtb said:


> the Homer in the video was just worried i think. he had maxed out his 2 second track standing ability! no dabs! hahahaha


More like he saw the camera/video and was concerned about his photo op

Seriously, I would like to know if it was indeed the "homer" yelling, if so, what a d!ckhead, he's my idol!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> nagaradama...
> 
> i think you are stuck in a loop
> 
> ...


I think you're right...I think you're right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Renegade...

yeah i love the Socom. i can't wait till next season at Mammoth. untill then i am going to try out some DH racing in Fontana.

i love stirring the poop with the homers!  you guys rock.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> Renegade...
> 
> yeah i love the Socom. i can't wait till next season at Mammoth. untill then i am going to try out some DH racing in Fontana.
> 
> i love stirring the poop with the homers!  you guys rock.


Most of us like having fun too. Heck, none of this internet stuff is for real anyway.
Can the socom take a front derailleur?


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Don't Play With Your Food...*



> Geez I've never seen so many fat Turner riders in one area - I'd be afraid they'ed eat me or something.


*True dat. I always bring along a few XC weenies, y'know just in case I get hungry.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Renegade...

no. i don't think you could even put an Etype on there due to the location of the ISCG mount. i run the MRP mini me with a blackspire stinger (instead of the boomerang that it came with) and a 32T chainring. i find i can pedal up just about all day long with a 32T ring up front and 9 speeds in back.

the suspension on the socom is PLUSH


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Why can't the guy who posted this explain what the hell was going on? Looks to me like one of the lamest vids I've ever seen.,


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't tell from the video that well, but it looks like the homer didn't see him right away and when he did, the uphill rider was already stopped and off his bike. So the homer just kept his line.

I still can't tell who was yelling "yield" I'm still assuming the uphill rider was yelling...thus, it would all make sense.

My personal yield chart goes like this.

bike yields to horse
bike yields to ped
DH yields to UH
Dismount rider yields to mounted rider regarless of direction
(exception is a fall or injury)

That is, if you as a rider, dismounts, you must reward the rider who maintains. 

I think the language and confrontation was uncalled for though.


----------



## jbogner (Jul 3, 2004)

Bikezilla said:


> *True dat. I always bring along a few XC weenies, y'know just in case I get hungry.*


But Zilla, you'd have to catch them first in order to eat them... 

You can see the Homer's mouth moving at one point there in the middle of "yield...I have the right of way." Pretty clear he was the one yelling, and if some dude was yelling at me while I was concentrating on a tech climb, I'd blow it, too. Lame.

Anyone who starts barking out "rules" while out riding (especially when incorrect) should just be pushed over the edge of the trail...


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Awww JB yer' always spoilin my fun. 
Does your phone still miss me?


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> You know I have always had a pretty much live and let live attitude towards all the various segments of our sport and have never really had a problem with anybody on two wheels on the trail.
> 
> Until this past weekend. See for yourself.
> http://www.mountainbikebill.com/videos/DownhillJerk.wmv
> ...


Looks like one of the same guys I saw ya climb'n up with!


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

...haha i love how he said that... deffwas serious though. get a life


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Im pretty confused here   Please explain me Renegade...



Renegade said:


> Yo Fo'shiznitz, a gravitee retarder is a device that provides anal sexual pleasure as you ride [I thought you would allready know all about that]. Just look at that baby! Don't you get wood just looking at it?


If hes using a gravity dropper, why is he in a bad mood?
Maybe his GD broke and he was eager to get to the sex shop to buy something to replace it :skep:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> LOL...
> 
> i think i will try that tactic next time. "Yeild muthafcker yeild, I have the right of way!"
> 
> ...


there is no way that could be a homer. my guess is that it is Tony Ellsworth in a Turner jersey.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Nat said:


> Don't forget to mention their love of donuts!


Nat you just insulted one of your own! (ie, 29er rider). Squeaky, the one not wearing the lovely homer uniform, will not be happy to hear a fellow 29er rider blasted him!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

BobRocket said:


> Who actually had the 'right of way?'


duh!

the rider on the Turner always has the right of way


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

These replies are more amusing then the video!


----------



## tg6392 (Aug 13, 2006)

what a noob lol jerk is a good word...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> the rider on the Turner always has the right of way


...because he can't be counted upon to quickly remember which one of the many buttons, levers, switches, and dials operates the brakes!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

What are the odds that peeps in this pic is in that video?


----------



## tmosebar (Sep 23, 2005)

DOWNHILLER? Did mtbbill even mention a DOWNHILLER? I saw a guy going downhill.
A downhill jerk.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbbill said:


> You know I have always had a pretty much live and let live attitude towards all the various segments of our sport and have never really had a problem with anybody on two wheels on the trail.
> 
> Until this past weekend. See for yourself.
> http://www.mountainbikebill.com/videos/DownhillJerk.wmv
> ...


For a downhill rider, he was actually rather polite. Listen deeply, beyond his words, and you'll see his genuine concern for the well-being of the inferior rider.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Fo...

the guy riding a 26" bike is a 29er rider?? why isn't he riding his 29er in the vid?


----------



## bikebrainmaniac (Nov 16, 2005)

What's with all the bleeps? Did the language possibly get worse? Or is something being hidden?


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

wtf is a homer?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

The search function is your friend!


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251654&highlight=homer I think im more confused then ever.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

How can someone say the inferrior rider should yeild? From what I saw the guy going down the hill was quite wobbly and certainly made himself look inferior. Good riders would have been able to squeeze by with both riders still riding.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

EscourtU said:


> How can someone say the inferrior rider should yeild? From what I saw the guy going down the hill was quite wobbly and certainly made himself look inferior. Good riders would have been able to squeeze by with both riders still riding.


Hells ya....2 riders each way could have fit on that boulevard! How lame, eh?


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

velo bum said:


> Looks like one of the same guys I saw ya climb'n up with!


They must have been going the wrong way, huh? That direction "sucks" according to the dirt-roadie brigade in their lycra uniforms. I guess it would suck to attempt to gain a little technical climbing skill. BTW, your re-route sidewalk trail at the end is just as lame as the viejo at the end of your group as he skidded down that rudimentary grade into the aforementioned palm oasis. I guess there would be such a thing as an elite booger picker in the desert as well.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

What a ****ing putz.

The uphill guy always has the right of way, no matter what. The downhill guy knows the trail goes downhill from there, *so anyone going in his direction obviously has the right of way.*

We can be guaranteed this idiot is somewhere on this board if he had access to getting a Turner jersey. Just wonder where he is.

The only time I've yelled on the trail? When a dipstick like that is coming downhill, thinking he owns the trails, no regard for the safety of the others that can't see him doing warp speed until he passes us, then grumbles.

Even if the uphill guy was going the wrong way, you don't fight. You tell them what's up, then move on with your life.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Low_Rider said:


> These replies are more amusing then the video!


No kidding. I'm not sure if I've ever seen a more obvious troll, and yet most of the replies are oblivious.


----------



## santiago (Aug 7, 2005)

What a jerk!

(don't mind me, just subscribing to the thread)


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

Reguardless of who has the right of way...there's no need for the type of language. If he's on this board he should explain y he did what he did....

I would have confronted him...that's for sure..


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

I totally agree, no need for the language no matter who is in the wrong. I can see a guy like that talking big to someone(me) they obviously know nothin about, being rude and all - 45 sec later - suddenly he is picking himeself up off the trail wiping himeself off shaking his head wondering how he fell Meanwhile, I am riding downhill on the other side of the rim thinking I am gonna need ice for my hand:thumbsup: 

I hope that guy is the monority. I have yet to encounter anyhting like that - but I know it will be interesting if it does.:devil: What a putz...


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

That guy was probably just a hiker that rented a bike. Lot's of the hiker's i encounter are are un-friendly jerks. Not all but a lot.I try to yeild first anyway no matter what. I run into a lot of anry xc guys too. Maybe i'm a jerk magnet


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I knew it!*



lidarman said:


> What are the odds that peeps in this pic is in that video?


K'endo acts all nice, polite and Canadian until he gets on the trail. Then he's all f bomb.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> K'endo acts all nice, polite and Canadian until he gets on the trail. Then he's all f bomb.


Hey!!! How the **** did I get dragged into this thread? I'm ALWAYS f***ing courteous to every*******body I **** meet! I'd never ****ing shout **** like that to any ****ing ******** I meet on the ******** trail. You ***** **** ***** ************!!!

Kn.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

mtbbill, there has to be some sort of award given for the longest running troll . . . And I personally, would like to see you get it, since this troll in question is a beauty, a work of art in progress, one that defines the breed, and will certainly define all trolls for future generations. 

What say you people, can we get this troll to 200 responses? 500? I'm asking you to dig deep, suck it up, and post your most clewless newbie response. I know may of you have already done so, but now is the time to make a stand! Give one for the gipper! Think about the kids!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

First off....rider going down trail isn't a DH'er...that is an XC'er

Second if I was coming down the hill and didn't see you right away and then saw you.... I would pull over.....but when you said heal futher mucker (very derogatory-heal is meant for a dog).....you would piss me off and would be fair game.....especially if you stopped........If I was in a bad mood I might even push you off the trail or run into you causing you to fall.....I guess that is why *I make and ride trails you guys can't ride up*


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> You ***** **** ***** ************!!!


I don't know what that means, but I bet it's a good one..


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

actually, i think there were more people in the vicinity of the camera...it didn't apear that either rider said much of anything...it was some jackoff standing behind the camera in his Raiders jersay saying some stupid shiatt....a DH'r didn't do anything....it alos appeared that the rider coming downhill actually stopped and trackstood..and that the rider coming up could not clear an obstacle on the trail coming up and so put a foot down


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

[hope to never see so many riders drag their brakes down the trail, apparently unaware that they can use their front brake and apparently unaware that it's bad form. "Ride it, don't slide it" would be a good topic of discussion for that group (lotsa Flux riders) before the next ride out there.

The performance dropping into the last palm oasis sure didn't reflect well on an "elite" shop.]

[They must have been going the wrong way, huh? That direction "sucks" according to the dirt-roadie brigade in their lycra uniforms. I guess it would suck to attempt to gain a little technical climbing skill. BTW, your re-route sidewalk trail at the end is just as lame as the viejo at the end of your group as he skidded down that rudimentary grade into the aforementioned palm oasis. I guess there would be such a thing as an elite booger picker in the desert as well.]

Wow! At 1st. i thought ur post was a nice little joke 4 th homerws, even laughed a bit. I was the one that said ur going the wrong way, also a joke, and said hello where ya from and nice bike to 1, w/pretty much no response for the most part from u guys, so we rode on. If I would have known u were so serious about working on ur uphill skills, which by the way the guy walking up most have needed, I would not have even bothered. Since u want to judge someone so much by what they wear, thought u might want at least a little insight, though I really doubt it! The guy bring'n up the rear that u mention is like 63 yrs. old(hope I'm out there at that age) and did a ton of work to help keep those trails open for u. One of the dirt-roadies u mention does not even ride the road for fear of cars, although he is one of the orignal big wave tow in surfers and is 53 yrs. old. Not sure how someones riding technique has anything to do w/my shop, but I do remember seeing mtn bike bills group dropping down into palm cyn. a few yrs. ago w/ people skidding all over. So does that reflect on Bill or the shop they go to? So u know, 1 of the riders on that ride has cleaned everything on that trail non-stop multiple times, & some walk several sections, & everything in between. They ride what their skills allow, & wear & ride what meets their needs. They don't do it for image or to prove anything.There were only 2 fluxs on that ride 4 ur info, so maybe that was our problem. It's not my re-route, the city, blm, f&g, & the big horn institute did that to keep people away from the lambing areas. So if u guys rode that then i guess u r 4 riding illegal trails. FYI, I liked the old route better, even in my lycra. Question, if u r wearing lycra under ur baggies, are u a dirt-roadie in denial. I'm sorry my little post upset u so much, as well as our ride having ruined ur ride. Please let me know next time u r out so I can tell the locals that fight to keep the trails open, & do trail work to stay out of ur way!


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> Since you quoted two posts, from two different people, without attribution, I'll clarify a few things for you.
> 
> Your post didn't upset me nor did your shop ride ruin my ride. I had a great time and I don't care what you ride in.
> 
> ...


I'll let them "slide" since they do so much for the trails in the area aside from just showing up 4 the occassional ride. From ur posts, I'll take their reflection over some! Sorry they can't all be the perfect rider like u!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Man....*



velo bum said:


> [hope to never see so many riders drag their brakes down the trail, apparently unaware that they can use their front brake and apparently unaware that it's bad form. "Ride it, don't slide it" would be a good topic of discussion for that group (lotsa Flux riders) before the next ride out there.
> 
> The performance dropping into the last palm oasis sure didn't reflect well on an "elite" shop.]
> 
> ...


That was the hardest post I've ever read. This whole 'u r 4' crap only makes things hard for the rest of us. I don't remember a single point you made, but it was probably good. Could it hurt just to add a few letters back in? Are you really that pressed for time.

BTW, I wear lycra and like it. Feels good.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Its definietely the guy riding downhill doing the yelling. You can see his lips mouth "I have the right away" just as his face dissapears from the top of the screen.


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> Now you're making things up. That's too bad. That definitely doesn't reflect well on your bike shop.
> 
> I never claimed to be a perfect rider, but I do know really poor technique (for the trail especially) when I see it, especially when it's displayed by so many riders riding wheel to wheel.
> 
> Enjoy your shop ride tomorrow morning.


I thought I was going w/the mak'n things up based on some of the assumptions in the other posts.So u know, we had just regrouped & gotten roll'n again just around the corner from where we saw u, which was right where u guys did ur little video clip, & slowed down when we saw u. I was going to stop, but it seemed like u didn't wont any co., which based on ur feelings about us later was probably right. Ya know,all of those guys were happy to see people on mtb's enjoying their local trails, even thow they were not wearing the required lycra! .I know I should watch all my p"s & q's w/everyone no matter what because u my slam my shop, my bad. I don't have a shop ride do to poor reflections, but I will enjoy my ride & I honestly hope u are able to do the same.


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> That was the hardest post I've ever read. This whole 'u r 4' crap only makes things hard for the rest of us. I don't remember a single point you made, but it was probably good. Could it hurt just to add a few letters back in? Are you really that pressed for time.
> 
> BTW, I wear lycra and like it. Feels good.


Sorry, but I am pressed for time(shouldn't even be at the comp.), can't type & my speliing sucks! I'll try to limit that in the future!:thumbsup: I was just trying to make a point with them, but I don't think it worked.

PS, glad u like ur lycra(just kidding!)


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Mtb Frank said:


> What amazed me was the freight train of riders coming down a moderately steep, loose, section of trail and the huge amount of unnecessary rear brake dragging and unnecessary fishtailing going on as the freight train passed.


Now I would have LOVED to seen that on the video, even moreso than the other part . . .


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

Random Drivel said:


> Now I would have LOVED to seen that on the video, even moreso than the other part . . .


Yeah, were is your video of our crappy riding!


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm confused, was the "homer" Sean, err, Mtb Frank  in the vid? and is that your crew filming the video velo bum??

Maybe you guys are talking about a diff incident


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Its definietely the guy riding downhill doing the yelling. You can see his lips mouth "I have the right away" just as his face dissapears from the top of the screen.


i'm startin to think the idiot yelling is the camera man...the voice stays a constant volume the whole time of the incident...that would make sense, an idiot in a Raiders jersey with a camera hoping to get an 'action' shot and yelling an great line...the kind of stuff he uses in his own home


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> My video camera was 400+ miles away and Bill had his up on the flats above me (out of sight).
> 
> If I had cat-like reflexes I suppose I could have busted out my still camera but even so, I was too stunned by what I was seeing.


Suprised with all your other skills you don't have the cat like reflexes. Can't wait till you make that long journey out this way again. Stop by and say hello, gatorade is on me!


----------



## CranxOC (Jun 28, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> First off....rider going down trail isn't a DH'er...that is an XC'er
> 
> Second if I was coming down the hill and didn't see you right away and then saw you.... I would pull over.....but when you said heal futher mucker (very derogatory-heal is meant for a dog).....you would piss me off and would be fair game.....especially if you stopped........If I was in a bad mood I might even push you off the trail or run into you causing you to fall.....I guess that is why *I make and ride trails you guys can't ride up*


I believe he actually yelled "yield" not "heel."

As for this entire thread, wow, way to yell "fire" in a crowded room and then not stick around to see what happens. Not one response from Bill in this entire thread; it would be nice if he would clarify some of the questions people have.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, Turners suck!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Hack said:


> That guy was probably just a hiker that rented a bike. Lot's of the hiker's i encounter are are un-friendly jerks. Not all but a lot.I try to yeild first anyway no matter what. I run into a lot of anry xc guys too. Maybe i'm a jerk magnet


That is very true. A good amount of hikers I say hi to or nod, and they just look at me like I'm an idiot or something. The other problem is alot of them are just plain oblivious. I really love it when a group of hikers see a biker, have a blank deer-in-the-headlights look and then spread out all over the trail so nobody can get through.

But that track stand attempt(if you can even call it that) is pretty funny.

I also agree with the aboove poster that the title of this thread does perpetuate the stereotype of DH guys. While the OP never did say "downhiller", the title imply's that. Most of the DH guys I see are great guys and usually polite, alot moreso than alot of XC guys. alot of XC guys won't even say hi. Most have there zipped open jersey's and a look on their face that screams "I'm out to win the tour de france", or does it scream "I put things in my butt", but you can make up your own mind on that.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> I also agree with the aboove poster that the title of this thread does perpetuate the stereotype of DH guys. While the OP never did say "downhiller", the title imply's that. Most of the DH guys I see are great guys and usually polite, alot moreso than alot of XC guys. alot of XC guys won't even say hi. Most have there zipped open jersey's and a look on their face that screams "I'm out to win the tour de france", or does it scream "I put things in my butt", but you can make up your own mind on that.


Yeah, its the same over here. The XC weenies are usually the most rude, although there are rude people riding all styles of MTB. Where I ride, most DHers are very friendly, fat, lazy guys who like to joke about homosexuality :lol: Maybe its because they ride for fun, while some XC weenies ride to do some serious excercise....


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

radair said:


> No kidding. I'm not sure if I've ever seen a more obvious troll, and yet most of the replies are oblivious.


_Hook line and sinker_, a well crafted thread with the undertones of rider conflict. Come on guys lighten up a little hey!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Hack said:


> That guy was probably just a hiker that rented a bike.


I know of few hikers that would rent or demo a top line bike for a leisurely ride on the trail, especially one with a gravity dropper installed.



CranxOC said:


> As for this entire thread, wow, way to yell "fire" in a crowded room and then not stick around to see what happens. Not one response from Bill in this entire thread; it would be nice if he would clarify some of the questions people have.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot, Turners suck!


Ummm, I'm thinking Bill is just hanging back, munchin' on popcorn and enjoying the show. Answering questions would negate the whole point of the thread, which is to catch a whole bunch o' minnows!

PS: Bushings RULE.



Low_Rider said:


> _Hook line and sinker_, a well crafted thread with the undertones of rider conflict. Come on guys lighten up a little hey!


But if we lighten up, THE THREAD DIES. Think of the poor thread! How do you think it feels? IT WANTS TO LIVE!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CranxOC said:


> I believe he actually yelled "yield" not "heel."
> 
> As for this entire thread, wow, way to yell "fire" in a crowded room and then not stick around to see what happens. Not one response from Bill in this entire thread; it would be nice if he would clarify some of the questions people have.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot, Turners suck!


cause

A) it was staged
B) he knows he was wrong


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*This should answer all of the questions.*



Random Drivel said:


> Ummm, I'm thinking Bill is just hanging back, munchin' on popcorn and enjoying the show. Answering questions would negate the whole point of the thread, which is to catch a whole bunch o' minnows!


WOW! I should have paid more attention to this thread. I was busy working on the video of the trail we were on when this occured. I expected to come back after a day or so and have to answer a couple of questions, but I was unprepared for all the buzz. Turners, Gravity Droppers, DH vs XC, Lycra vs Baggies, after reading through all of this stuff I felt like calling Rodney King to ask for the best way to handle all of the confusion.

Anyway, the trail was the Art Smith Trail near Palm Springs. I included some additional footage in the video that should depict better what happened with this guy on the trail.

Right click on the link below to download the 75MB video.
Art Smith Video - Special MTBR Edition


----------



## jetfan2207 (Nov 5, 2006)

I think that was Cannondale's Doug Daulton's demo of the trail tip of the day, "When cyclists get in your way" 

Seriously, I usually just say "hi" to other riders anywhere (on the road or trail).


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Aces!:thumbsup: 

In the eleventh hour ya pulled up the troll of the year! :lol: Nice vid, I'd love to hit that trail.

Way to go boyz.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I Knew It!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> It
> How was he (Bill) wrong?


the way he talked......nice = nice reactions........cusing=negative reactions


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> It wasn't staged. He just happened t be rolling video at the time.
> ?


called it.......check again


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> WO.
> 
> Right click on the link below to download the 75MB video.
> Art Smith Video - Special MTBR Edition


nice riding skills....man I would have knee/shin guards if I was riding that.....can you shuttle that trail???

Good one....got all


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mighty fine!*

Mighty fine job of capturing some mighty good riders on a mighty gnarly trail!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

dats cool chit


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm something smells "_Fishy_" here


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

A real downhilled would have just jumped right over the rest of those guys. I'm thinking a huge bunny hop, maybe throw in a 360 table just for style points.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Mtb Frank said:


> Yes you are!
> 
> --not Sean, Gonzo, Chan, etc., etc.


Oh, sorry for that 

Nice video Bill!


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

*man, this has been some funny *****

nice vid, Bill, and way to spin it into a nice joke.

Velo Bum:

We were visitors to the area. We were dismayed by the apparent lack of regard your crew - locals, obviously - had for the trail itself. Dragging locked rear tires ain't good for the trail. In a wetter climate that kind of damage gets serious fast. We, as visitors, were appalled that locals would behave so. Personally, I stand by that, irrespective of the slider's trail advocacy work. I suppose the long and short of it is this: if you're leading the shop ride, take the initiative to lay out some "when to walk" rules - even if you're talking to trail advocates.

Plus, all four of the hiker groups to whom we yielded confirmed for us what the sign at the trailhead read: "This trail is closed FROM JANUARY 1 TO JUNE 30 to protect bighorn lambing..." We were riding on December 3.

All that abbr stuff is a PITA to read, 4 ur info.


----------



## velo bum (Jul 1, 2004)

MrMountainHop said:


> nice vid, Bill, and way to spin it into a nice joke.
> 
> Velo Bum:
> 
> ...


Don't know where you guys get the shop ride stuff. The local ride has been around longer then the shop. Also don't know who you guys talked to, but you rode, or walked, since there are rocks stacked there to keep people out, past a sign that says this trail closed, no dates! The one you read is probably left over at the bottom of that section because if you follow the others and the new trail(side walk) you wont even get to that one. So I guess you use the info. that best suits you. I'll leave it at that since I'm not trying to become a taril monitor like some. Nice video Bill. I did see someone skid into a corner and you guys were awfully close together in the same section we were. You guys sure picked up a lot of info in one short section since there was only one guy "walking" that was even in that section when we passed. I'll talk to the guys and see if I can get them to walk on water like the rest of you. Thanks again for riding the local trails, the closed one included. To bad we got off on the wrong foot!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Wheew, did I just listen to the entire Eminem Show 

Nice video Bill--well edited.

After watching that, I want to drop 2 frame sizes.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the video...nifty trail....good music choice too.

Least now I know who Mtb Frank is--figured as such.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

mtbbill said:


> WOW! I should have paid more attention to this thread. I was busy working on the video of the trail we were on when this occured. I expected to come back after a day or so and have to answer a couple of questions, but I was unprepared for all the buzz. Turners, Gravity Droppers, DH vs XC, Lycra vs Baggies, after reading through all of this stuff I felt like calling Rodney King to ask for the best way to handle all of the confusion.
> 
> Anyway, the trail was the Art Smith Trail near Palm Springs. I included some additional footage in the video that should depict better what happened with this guy on the trail.
> 
> ...


that is one really nice trail... too bad the closest thing to anything like that is a 1hour and 45 minute ride...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

nice video....

two things:

i wanna ride with bill some time! i want cool footage of me riding too!!! (but i won't stoop to riding a Turner!)

i really need to ride that trail. looks like some fun. (i don't skid or dab so we are all good there)


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

I think I'd do two things here... First, I wouldn't have given the right of way if it was mine. Some trails do say downhill has the right of way because of the standard direction or whatever, but if that's not the case, uphill rider gets it. I wouldn't have stopped.

Second, this video needs to go on youtube... better yet if you can find his name and post the most unflattering story you can write with it.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

He's a member of MTBR. Just have to find him. Having the Turner jersey is a giveaway that he's on this board.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> He's a member of MTBR. Just have to find him. Having the Turner jersey is a giveaway that he's on this board.


Did you not read the whole thread or watch the video?

Very clear who it is once you do that.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Second video won't open, unfortunately.

Got confused during the thread with the rhetoric.


----------



## CranxOC (Jun 28, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Did you not read the whole thread or watch the video?
> 
> Very clear who it is once you do that.


For those of us who are slow (or too impatient to read every word of every post), please help us out by showing who the mystery rider is. Velo Bum perhaps?


----------



## santiago (Aug 7, 2005)

The mystery rider (?) has posted several times in this thread.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

mtbbill said:


> WOW! I should have paid more attention to this thread.


I'm rooting for 200 posts on this one... at the last minute you've vaulted to a "Top 10 Thread" for 2006!!

Great stuff :thumbsup:

Ed E


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*Too long to read now...*

edited after watching the long video.

nice job


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicely done vid - I want to ride with mountain Bike Bill. Maybe another version of 13 Things You Might Say on the North Shore".

I'm slow - was the Turner Homer raging downhill saying that as a gag? Not a cool thing to do,


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

skiahh said:


> I think I'd do two things here... First, I wouldn't have given the right of way if it was mine. Some trails do say downhill has the right of way because of the standard direction or whatever, but if that's not the case, uphill rider gets it. I wouldn't have stopped.
> 
> Second, this video needs to go on youtube... better yet if you can find his name and post the most unflattering story you can write with it.


Have you bothered to watch the complete video yet??? It gives away ALL.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

CranxOC said:


> For those of us who are slow (or too impatient to read every word of every post), please help us out by showing who the mystery rider is. Velo Bum perhaps?


I could very easily but at this point it is more fun to watch you guys flounder all around, getting your right-of-way panties in a bunch. "Uphill had right-of-way, wahhh wahhh wahhhh!"


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Nat said:


> Have you bothered to watch the complete video yet??? It gives away ALL.


No, where do I find the whole thing?

[edit: nevermind - downloading now.]


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

In the link on the previous page that is in huge black, bold font...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nat said:


> Have you bothered to watch the complete video yet??? It gives away ALL.


The person who everyone wants to know who it is, is the "anti-Nat."


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

It's Pete!!
Great video.
Dave


----------



## mtbr_skidiot (Dec 11, 2006)

*Are all mtbr.com dorks...*

...as clueless as most in this thread? Is there anyone with a brain here? Or have all the mtbr skidiots grown up in the era of huckster freeride prickheads who don't care about the trails or anyone else using them? And can velo bum write at least one sentence in proper English?

Rhetorically yours,
Towelie's Bong


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

dtrek4500 said:


> It's Pete!!
> Great video.
> Dave


WhoTF is Pete?

Oh you mean that lamer from the late 90s early 2000's era!

I think he is too old to ride a bike by now. If the bike had training wheels, I might buy it.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Excellent vid Bill, kicking myself for not making that trip but unfortunately the inlaws visiting took priority. Hoping that spring trip comes together. Did the rest of you guys forget your cameras? I've been checking 'elsewhere' to see what I missed but nothing up yet.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> This thread = the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Lee, you need to hit alt.nuke.the.usa for a refresher (or did I just succomb to a cleverly planted bit o' canuck chum?).


It was too obvious - I saw it - did a double - take and then went wtf? No way its so obvious. Now I get it. OK I fell for it - nice work by Bill and the Turner Homer


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, look what I found.

Coincidence?


----------



## blackjack (Apr 20, 2005)

Crikey.
Took me three beers to read that one!!
Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

*Global phenomenon, unfortunately*

I've been encountering the exact same kinds of riders even on the most remote trails in Norway.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Wow, look what I found.
> 
> Coincidence?


Thanks for posting that :thumbsup: I really liked his last photo of the bike going over the dried and cracked mud.

Looks like a fun trail. Now it's got a lot of publicity


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

wow, i've never seen palms that old that have never been trimmed. couldnt figure out what those stumps were at first. cool pics!



cc


----------



## mtbr_skidiot (Dec 11, 2006)

Coincidence? There is no such thing as coincidence. Trust no one, not even yourself. Things may seem as they are but they are never as they seem. No wife, no horse, no moustache.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

When i saw the first video, I thought.....no frickin' way this is real. Anyways....

Nice vid Bill and excellent riding fellas. You got JD and Pete on the same video.....that's like extra, double bonus points. Pete, you have a Pike now.....what happened to the Maverick?

EBX


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

this is the best thread ever!
i can't wait to get home from work and read the whole thing.
LOL!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Good vid. Bizarre thread though. :thumbsup:

http://dw.com.com/redir?siteid=31&e...l?link=pisei0nleqb0q4htmcdpfj5&z=MP3&r=20.asx


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtb Frank said:


> Sitting on a shelf, waiting for seals, then being sold.


With a Pike and from the looks, those new rockers, it prolly rides like my Id now! . Least there is the good sense to keep it coilover.

And before the breakage comment is tossed out, my Id has not broken...
.....lately.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

This thread has too many word thingies.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

great video Bill :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Homer*



stabSupreme111 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251654&highlight=homer I think im more confused then ever.


You know...homer-sekshul. They's all homers.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay so i`ve got sucked into this thread. Does anyone else agree that the more technically skilled rider should have the right of way, no matter which direction they`re going? (especially if you are on the verge of falling off and the other person is just crawling along). Sometimes this can be hard to judge at first glance but generally i`ll always give way to a faster rider, goes back to my XC days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Damitletsride! said:


> Okay so I've got sucked into this thread.


Sure have.


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I had to do it, Its a classic.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

TwoWheelinTim said:


> You know...homer-sekshul. They's all homers.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Bill, I watched the vid again (great footage, every time the guy goes by the cactus on the DH I pull my left leg in) and can't help but notice that there is WAY TOO MUCH EMINEM in the soundtrack. Surely you own more than 1 cd . . . .


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

sick trail by the way!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Random Drivel said:


> ....there is WAY TOO MUCH EMINEM in the soundtrack. .. . . .


Pretty clear the choice of music was not only intentional, it was paced intentionally as well.


----------



## scstough (Dec 8, 2005)

bigbore said:


> they only learn by knockout.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I know it's a bit of a grave dig, but I've been looking for this video for ages and now that I've found it it doesn't play in full.

Does anyone have a link to the complete 'downhill jerk' video?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Dammit I want to see it now too. It stops right before the good stuff I guess...


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

ccs1676 said:


> Dammit I want to see it now too. It stops right before the good stuff I guess...


The online version of that video has gotten corrupted. I will have to dig up my offline archive.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

mtbbill said:


> The online version of that video has gotten corrupted. I will have to dig up my offline archive.


The full 75MB version HERE played fine for me. Cool vid.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm getting "File not Valid" error. I just have to see it with all of this build up...Arggh!!!


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

all I see is "what the...?" and about one second of a guy on a bike,,, no cussing, no jerk, no "other dudes"


----------



## Supermoto Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

The Bokehnater said:


> Here's a version that Mike Vandeman had on display on his pacbell site (before it got nuked):
> 
> petefagerlin.com/video/poor_etiquette.wmv


Wait a second, who is saying what to whom?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

What a beautiful trail. That was pretty funny at the end (obviously staged!) - "Yield M*ther F*cker, Yield!"


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

SeaBass_ said:


> What a beautiful trail.


too bad some a-holes decided to sanitize and re-route that trail a couple of years ago

the socal forum has some recent debate about the legitimacy of the sanitization

it would seem that the locals there are not entusiastic about having a variety of terrain to choose from, but would rather have all dirt sidewalks at the expense of those who enjoy a challenge

beyond sad

R.I.P. Art Smith Trail


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Holy thread resurection!


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

I got the corrupted file replaced so you may downhill jerk away.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Effin hilarious haha.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

So a XC rider on a XC bike going down a hill on a non-directional trail automatically makes him a downhiller?


----------

